# 2005 Roubaix Elite or 2005 Tarmac Comp



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello all

these two bicycles have the same price and same group set and appear identical kit except for the frame itself. 

Has anyone tried riding both and can offer any comments as to which one to choose? 

Also - what would they weigh? Same?

thank you


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

acid_rider said:


> Hello all
> 
> these two bicycles have the same price and same group set and appear identical kit except for the frame itself.
> 
> ...


I think the Tarmac Pro is about a 1K less,shorter WB and headtube and a bit more heavy. But its red and sweet looking and a bit more racey.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Nov 19, 2004)

The Roubaix is smooth riding, more relaxed geometry and therefore better suited for longer rides.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*has anyone ridden 2005 Tarmac Comp (or Pro) yet?*



Lone Ranger said:


> The Roubaix is smooth riding, more relaxed geometry and therefore better suited for longer rides.


ok, let me change my original question around a bit....

Roubaix C/F Comp and Pro both get top reviews in 2004. The all-carbon Tarmac Comp (and Pro) are new C/F frames for Specialized in 2005 (as opposed to E5, S-Works Tarmac). 

Has anyone *tried* these new 2005 Tarmac Comp or Pro (not E5, not S-Works) C/F frame bikes yet? How do they compare in ride quality, stiffness, etc to Roubaix Comp or Pro C/F bikes?

thanks!


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've played with,looked at and sat on both but no rides yet. Tarmac is abit heavier but looks like its stiffer just from the hugh bb area. Cool shaped TT with the cable routed though i think bottom and out the top on seat tube end. The DA crank and the silver Elites off the red frame makes me need to wear a condom everytime i see it. Not as relaxed geometry as the Roubaix but not the classic geometry either,in between. I'm for sure not the rider to be on the Tarmac but i might not be able to say no but i have to try both first and a few others.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

I've ridden both roubaix and tarmac and I'll give you my impressions and what the dealer will say.

Similarities: Both are VERY stiff frames. Not stiff as in my S-Works E5 bounce you off the seat stiff, but stiff in the drivetrain/ you push on the pedals the bike responds stiff. Both are very high quality carbon fiber frames, much more impressed than with them than say a trek OCLV bike which is bonded together at the joints. 
Also both frames seem to do as good a job dampening out road vibrations. Whether its Specialized's Zertz inserts or the natural properties of carbon fiber both are good at dampening out vibrations in a good way. Not in the way that some carbon bikes make you feel like you're riding a piece of dead wood.

Differences: Mainly geometry. While the roubaix is a very comfortable ride, if you're more of a speed or racing guy you'll be happier on a tarmac. Tarmac fits and rides more like a traditional tight handling crit compact geom bike (amazing handling), while the roubaix is more, I don't want to say cruiser, but its more a bike I'd want to do a century ride in. 

The company line. Basically what the shop guy told me is that a roubaix is designed more for someone who wants a great performing road bike, but doesnt want/need to be going all out or in the drops the whole time to have a great ride. I agree with that. All that being said, I went with the Tarmac Comp, and I'll let you guys have a more in depth review when it comes in tuesday. At $2k seemed like one of the best deals out there.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*Thanks!*



bsavery123 said:


> I've ridden both roubaix and tarmac and I'll give you my impressions and what the dealer will say.
> 
> Similarities: Both are VERY stiff frames. Not stiff as in my S-Works E5 bounce you off the seat stiff, but stiff in the drivetrain/ you push on the pedals the bike responds stiff. Both are very high quality carbon fiber frames, much more impressed than with them than say a trek OCLV bike which is bonded together at the joints.
> Also both frames seem to do as good a job dampening out road vibrations. Whether its Specialized's Zertz inserts or the natural properties of carbon fiber both are good at dampening out vibrations in a good way. Not in the way that some carbon bikes make you feel like you're riding a piece of dead wood.
> ...


Thank you! This is exactly what I was looking for. Please post more of your impressions and experiences when you get your Tarmac Comp. I am looking to buy either Tarmac Comp or Roubaix Elite in 2005. I would also like to hear your opinion on this bikes other components such as a mixed 105/Ultegra 9 speed group, handle-bar, stem, cranks, etc. Sicne Tarmac Comp/Pro are new frames for 2005 there is just not much information on them. All I could find was either S-works or E5. There are plenty of great reviews on 2004 Roubaix Comp and Pro so it seems like a very safe bet.

Once again, thank you.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Tarmac is a bit more racey and the Roubaix is a bit more relaxed but ride different,gota try them yourself.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> Thank you! This is exactly what I was looking for. Please post more of your impressions and experiences when you get your Tarmac Comp. I am looking to buy either Tarmac Comp or Roubaix Elite in 2005. I would also like to hear your opinion on this bikes other components such as a mixed 105/Ultegra 9 speed group, handle-bar, stem, cranks, etc. Sicne Tarmac Comp/Pro are new frames for 2005 there is just not much information on them. All I could find was either S-works or E5. There are plenty of great reviews on 2004 Roubaix Comp and Pro so it seems like a very safe bet.
> 
> Once again, thank you.


Well to tell the truth I'm stripping the parts off as soon as I get it to go campy record. But theres nothing wrong with the simano ultegra parts. The parts lists on the two bikes you listed look basically the same, except the tarmac has one step higher in the seat, handlebar and wheels/tires.

By the way I noticed they have the S-Works Roubaix on the specialized website. Looks really nice, same geometry as a regular roubaix and even lighter. Supposedly the roubaix is lighter than the tarmac.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

S-Works Tarmac and then the Tarmac's by themselfs.


----------



## Sirius (Nov 3, 2002)

*Tarmac Pro is awesome.*

I purchased the Tarmac Pro last Friday and the first thing I did was strip it down. I then transferred my Record parts and upgraded the wheels to the Kysirium SL's. It came with Elites which are nice but heavier that the SL's. My LBS did the swap and I just paid the difference.I test rode it yesterday and the bike felt fast. The parts came from a Roubaix Pro which is also an awesome frame. We did a 40 mile loop yesterday that had some flats as well as some climbs and the biggest difference I have felt so far is that the front end of the Roubaix is definetely smoother. The Tarmac on the other hand was a bit more nimble and a tad more responsive but nothing major. My biggest attraction to the Tarmac Pro was the Red paint with some visible carbon on the TT and chain stays. If the Roubaix came in red I probably would keep it but I alraedy have it sold as well as the Shimano parts.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sirius said:


> I purchased the Tarmac Pro last Friday and the first thing I did was strip it down. I then transferred my Record parts and upgraded the wheels to the Kysirium SL's. It came with Elites which are nice but heavier that the SL's. My LBS did the swap and I just paid the difference.I test rode it yesterday and the bike felt fast. The parts came from a Roubaix Pro which is also an awesome frame. We did a 40 mile loop yesterday that had some flats as well as some climbs and the biggest difference I have felt so far is that the front end of the Roubaix is definetely smoother. The Tarmac on the other hand was a bit more nimble and a tad more responsive but nothing major. My biggest attraction to the Tarmac Pro was the Red paint with some visible carbon on the TT and chain stays. If the Roubaix came in red I probably would keep it but I alraedy have it sold as well as the Shimano parts.


Why didnt you just buy the frame?


----------



## Sirius (Nov 3, 2002)

*A few reasons...*



shokhead1 said:


> Why didnt you just buy the frame?


First, the Pro was not offerred as a frameset and $2800 MSRP for the Sworks seems a bit steep.
Second, I like the color scheme of the Pro.
Third, after I sold my Roubaix Pro Frame and Dura Ace/Ultegra parts the Tarmac will cost me just a few hundered bucks.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Sirius, do you know what the Tarmac weighed stock? Just curious wishful thinking.


----------



## Sirius (Nov 3, 2002)

TACSTS said:


> Sirius, do you know what the Tarmac weighed stock? Just curious wishful thinking.


I weighed on a digital scale and off the showroom floor it came in at 17.8 lbs (size 54).


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

I know the Roubaix frame is a bit lighter then the Tarmac and the TCR is a lot lighter then both. But i like red also.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

just curious what does yours weigh now with the campy parts, I agree with you I dont think the 2800 S-Works frame is worth it.


----------



## Sirius (Nov 3, 2002)

*It is a bit less...*



bsavery123 said:


> just curious what does yours weigh now with the campy parts, I agree with you I dont think the 2800 S-Works frame is worth it.


I have it at 16.7lbs on my digital scale. It is a 54 and the same parts on a Roubaix Pro was 16.3.lbs. If the Sworks was about $2000 I probably would of gone that route but 2800 + CA sales tax would push it over 3 grand.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, by 58cm steel Fuji was 18.5.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

I wonder if a stock 58cm Roubaix comp is under 18?


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*red*

i didn't like the way the red paint on the Tarmac looked on the Specialized website, but that bike looks sweet in your photo. awesome bike.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Sirius,
Is that an FSA crank on your Tarmac? If so, is it a compact, or a 53/39? Just curious since I'm about to pull the trigger on the Tarmac Pro and it comes with a DuraAce 7800 crank. I'm trying to determine if I should stay with the 7800 or goto a FSA compact on it. The LBS will swap one for the other straight up.
Thanks,
Task


----------



## Sirius (Nov 3, 2002)

Taskmaxter said:


> Sirius,
> Is that an FSA crank on your Tarmac? If so, is it a compact, or a 53/39? Just curious since I'm about to pull the trigger on the Tarmac Pro and it comes with a DuraAce 7800 crank. I'm trying to determine if I should stay with the 7800 or goto a FSA compact on it. The LBS will swap one for the other straight up.
> Thanks,
> Task[/QUOTE
> Actually it is a Campy Record Carbon crank.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I was at the LBS today and saw the Tarmac Comp. My jaw dropped when I saw the price for what you get with the Tarmac. I have been shopping for a carbon bike for about a month and I think I have just made up my mind. As soon as I sell my current bike, the Tarmac will be mine. I may even put the one that they in my size on lay-away and pay it off in three months. The bike is awsome and I must have it. I was going to buy a frameset and transfer my current components and wheelset over but I would end up spending ~$1500 on any of the framesets that I was researching (Look KG461, Orbea Onix, Giant, Independent Fabricators, Trek 5000). I am extremely happy to read all of the good reviews on this bike. I am taking tomorrow off of work just to get another spin on it just to be sure it is what I really want.


----------

